# 5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik



## Anglerboard-Team (28. September 2006)

Pressemeldung 
*5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik
*
Tostedt. 
Fünf Jahre ist es nun schon her, da Zebco Sports Europe seinen ersten erotischen Anglerkalender präsentierte. Mittlerweile hat sich dieses ambitionierte Projekt zum begehrten Evergreen gemausert. Viele Tausende Kunden hat der mit hohem Aufwand produzierte Kalender schon gehabt und auch die Neuauflage für das Jahr 2007 wird ohne Frage wieder gut ankommen. 
Erneut entstand in Zusammenarbeit mit dem besten Angelfotografen Europas, Olivier Portrat, ein herausragendes Werk. Es umfasst 13 Kalenderblätter im Querformat 33 x 48 Zentimeter. Alle Seiten wurden auf hochwertigem Papier gedruckt, extra lackiert und spiral-gebunden. 

Mädchen nackt ausziehen und am Wasser fotografieren, können sicher viele. Aber sie anglerisch korrekt und zudem erotisch in Szene zu setzen, gelingt wohl kaum jemanden so gut wie Olivier Portrat. Seine enorme anglerische Erfahrung kommt ihm dabei zu gute, denn neben den süßen Modells sind stets knackige Fische mit von der Partie – von Karpfen über Zandern bis hin zu Nilbarschen. 

Die Aufnahmen gestalten sich dabei alles andere als einfach. Einerseits gilt es, passendes Wetter abzuwarten, dann wiederum müssen die Fische auch noch mitspielen und schließlich müssen die Models ans Metier Angeln herangeführt werden. Wie sonst könnten sie das Gerät sicher handhaben und die Fische ohne Scheu oder gar Ekel korrekt halten. Jedoch genau dieses gelingt dem Fotografen immer wieder und die Freunde des Werks können sich auf die neueste Ausgabe freuen.

Der Kalender ist einzeln eingeschweißt im Fachhandel erhältlich, der empfohlene Verkaufspreis beträgt 15,95 Euro. Die Auflage ist limitiert.
Info: Zebco Sports Europe, Elsterbogen 12-14, 21255 Tostedt, info-de@zebco-europe.de, www.zebco-europe.com

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

